# BOSE dvd audio deck



## jedijohnny (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all i just purchased a 2010 altima 2.5S and loving it. I spend alot of time in my care with my job and love and already have xm radio. The current stock audio deck does not support it. I recently saw that in 2010 altima luxury package BOSE flip down cd/dvd deck with inernal memory. 
My question is can i buy that deck seperately and will it fit in my car? Thanks for your time..johnny


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I highly doubt it. All if not most of the Bose equipped Nissans have a differant main harness than the models without Bose. Also, Bose uses 1-ohm impedance speakers and amps, unlike the 4-ohm impedance speakers and amps used by the non-Bose and aftermarket systems. Check with your Nissan parts guy to see if there is an accessory option for satellite systems or check with Crutchfield.com; perhaps they can help you out.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Can it be done. Yes, however I can tell you the unit it by itself from Nissan is between 5-6k, plus you need the speakers for around 2k, and the harness like smj mentioned 3-4k. To replace the main harness is 12hours, add in the rest and reprogram and you're looking at 18hours. It's cheap for a manufacturer to install this during assembly, however they make it far more expensive to add it in so they promote the sale from the get go. All in all it would be have the value of the vehicle to install the bose system.


----------

